# Fort Resolution



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Tug/offshore supply vessel for Canadian owners being launched from Ferguson/s Port Glasgow yard in October 1985.She has been extensively rebuilt since then and is difficult to recognise.


----------

